# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  My girl submerged her head completely under water.

## Driver

Since setting up my new tub system I have had 2 great sheds and then I noticed that one of my females is having a bad shed.  All of their tubs are set up exactly the same.  So I was going to soak her in some water for a few minutes and then let her crawl around in a towel.  Well when I went to put her in the small bowl of water she sat in it and then I made a movement towards her and she completely submerged her head under the water for a few seconds until I pulled her out.  She blew two small bubbles while doing this.  Is she ok or should I keep a close eye on her? :Confused:

----------


## zach_24_90

should be ok.. mine submerge all the time and ive never had a problem with it..

----------

_Driver_ (09-03-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

she might burst into flames momentarily......


 :Wink:  normal behavior...

----------

_Driver_ (09-03-2011)

----------


## Driver

Ok good.  I thought i read somewhere that they could lead to RI

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

if they aspirated water it could...but if was just started and hiding i figure your fine

----------


## zach_24_90

some of mine actually totally submerge and you can see them drinking haha its kinda funny. i think a guy posted a video of one of his doing that also a while back

----------


## Driver

Well that made me feel better so I went ahead and soaked her for the rest of the time and her shed came off in one big piece.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Apophis

Mine wassoaking yesterday but when I went and checked she had her head under her body under they water just chillin.it was pretty cool. I thoroughly chichi the water bowl after that to make sure there was no mites.

----------


## Brian Fobian

you guys do know that all snakes are great swimmers right?!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I have a girl that spends most of her time in water. It freaks me out sometimes, but I have met a few "submarine bps" and they are all fine. She has never had a health problem and she has been doing it for three years. Every now and again I'll catch her with her head under the water. 

I wouldn't worry about your bp too much  :Wink:

----------


## xFenrir

I was giving my girl a bath one time (she had exploded a mouse all over herself, it was GROSS) and she went nuts! Went completely underwater and circled her tub twice, blowing bubbles. I don't know if she just got scared and was trying to run or if she was just having fun. Either way, didn't seem to hurt her.

----------

